# Is a Fourth Movie Too Much???



## Supernatural Sasuke (Dec 15, 2008)

I just found out they might be  making a Jurassic park 4 and a spiderman 4 and Im excited. I love both those series but I want to know is four movies too much to me three movies in a series is pushing it (like shrek 3 they also want to make a fourth of that) I just want to know will a Fourth Movie be too much???


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 15, 2008)

_Well i heard spiderman is going to six movies so 4 is no problem to me  _

_But Jurrassic park needs to stop at 3 movies ... maybe make a spinoff of something  _

_And lol shrek 4  _


----------



## Supernatural Sasuke (Dec 15, 2008)

6 for spiderman that is crazy


----------



## koao (Dec 15, 2008)

naruto movie 4 anyone?

Wait, there's already a naruto movie 5!

And Naruto movie 6 is coming out summer 09!


----------



## Para (Dec 15, 2008)

People are obsessed with the number 3, probably dating back to the idea of the holy trinity and causing them to think a fourth anything has to be evil or shit no matter what. Nothing says that with good direction, plot and acting, a fourth can't be just as good as, if not better than one or more of the previous installments.

Of course that's just in theory, in practice they DO tend to suck... but let's wait and see


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 15, 2008)

They must really like milking the franchise..


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _But Jurrassic park needs to stop at 3 movies ... maybe make a spinoff of something  _



Jurassic Park needed to stop at one.

_Ain't no way acrobatics be beatin raptors._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2008)

Rocky had more than four. All them were decent, except IV. Just rebound with #5, baby! 

Batman has more than 4. Granted they aren't all by the same people, and there was a couple shitty ones in there somewhere, but the last two were fuck-awesome.

Terminator 4 should be good.

It all depends.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 15, 2008)

No more Jurassic Park. It's time to let that series go. I knew about a possible Spider-Man 4, but not 2 after that. It seems a bit much...I personally prefer trilogies at the maximum for most franchises, and maybe a fourth if the third does considerably well. There are very few movies I feel can do well beyond 3 parts. I mean, you don't want it to become something like Land Before Time, which has like 20 parts...you don't want to bog down the franchise's legacy too much with mediocre sequels.



Purgatory said:


> They must really like milking the franchise..



It's all about profit. They'll make it straight-to-DVD with B or C-list actors playing the roles if they think it will generate enough revenue.


----------



## Grape (Dec 15, 2008)

koao said:


> naruto movie 4 anyone?
> 
> Wait, there's already a naruto movie 5!
> 
> And Naruto movie 6 is coming out summer 09!




DBZ Movie 9? Oh wait, there are 13.


----------



## Supernatural Sasuke (Dec 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Jurassic Park needed to stop at one.
> 
> _Ain't no way acrobatics be beatin raptors._



Well I thought the second and third movie were ok


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Jurassic Park needed to stop at one.
> 
> _Ain't no way acrobatics be beatin raptors._



Agreed!  The first one instilled fear in me as a child and gives me inspiration as a hopeful director.

The Lost World [add on: Jurassic Park] was a joke.  And JP3 was... ridiculous.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't wait to see Tobey Maguire and Kirsten Dunst ruining beloved characters once again on the big screen.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Dec 15, 2008)

Isnt there like a Rocky 8?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I can't wait to see Tobey Maguire and Kirsten Dunst ruining beloved characters *twice* again on the big screen.



Spider-man 4 and 5 are being shot back to back.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2008)

4 is way to much. I'm very picky about a series even going to 3!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Rocky had more than four. *All them were decent, except IV*. Just rebound with #5, baby!
> 
> Batman has more than 4. Granted they aren't all by the same people, and there was a couple shitty ones in there somewhere, but the last two were fuck-awesome.
> 
> ...



Whuuut? 

Die Hard and Rocky are the only ones I can think of where 1 to 4 were all at least decent.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Dec 15, 2008)

Depends on the script/writing, the director, and what the budget is. If the story's good, then there will be more movies. If they are recycling the original concept and try putting a new spin on it, 3 movies are about it.

Comic book adaptations are a bit different since there typically is more material available to create more movie scripts. So the number of movies would come down to box office receipts or if the studio decides to shelve it because of an actors age and bring it back in 5-6 years. The FX/CGI technology would be better and possibly cheaper by then and they can tailor the scripts for a new generation or changing tastes.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2008)

What the hell is the premise for JP4 gonna be?

We got stuck on Isla Sorna -- AGAIN!  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 15, 2008)

Well sequels generally tend to suck unless they have a responsible team taking care of it. 

As for Spiderman 3, well that movie suffered from various problems. But I hear they aren't going to repeat their mistake from that movie and keep the villains to a more suitable number. 

And Jurassic Park 4.. Well I never liked those movies too much anyway. Not even the third one that much, just more of the same old each movie. 

I've got a bone to pick with the Harry Potter movies, while they were never THAT great. They totally started sucking at the scary number of 4, since the Goblet of fire and The Phoenix Order were just bad in my opinion. Bigger books.. shittier pacing and tying all plot threads together..


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2008)

At this time and age.... 4 is not enough.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2008)

I want there to be another Jurassic Park movie if Spielberg directs it. While flawed, I still really enjoyed Lost World....not JP3 so much.

Either way, yes and no. It depends. Is the movie just a rehash of the other films? If so, yes.

I think Friday the 13th part 4 was lame because it was too similar to the other movies. While the series got worse before it got better(part 5...), it became diverse enough so that I look forward to watching more.

Unfortunately, Halloween and Nightmare on Elm St lost steam after a while......
Saw lost steam after 3.....you know, when the actuall killer DIED.

As for bigger movies, I liked ID4 and Die Hard 4.......if they are different enough, then I'm good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> As for bigger movies, I liked ID4 and *Die Hard 4*.......if they are different enough, then I'm good.


Yeah, Die Hard was different enough. It wasn't even a Die Hard movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2008)

lol, true.

Personally though, I prefer 4 over 2, because 2 was just a rehash of the first one.

Die Hard 3 is actually my favorite sequel.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Personally though, I prefer 4 over 2, because 2 was just a rehash of the first one.
> Die Hard 3 is actually my favorite sequel.


Well yeah, two sucked. And I think most people would agree that 3 was the best sequel.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Well yeah, two sucked. And I think most people would agree that 3 was the best sequel.



lol, I didn't think you'd agree....


----------



## shinjowy (Dec 15, 2008)

...There was a Jurassic Park 3? 

But yeah, they should stop milking those movies. A trilogy is more than enough.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 16, 2008)

well spiderman have more villains so yeah more sequel are needed.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 16, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Unfortunately, Halloween and Nightmare on Elm St lost steam after a while......



I loved Halloween IV.  V was okay, but after that... no thanks.


----------



## Seany (Dec 16, 2008)

Spiderman going up to 6 is fine. They have plenty of stories to work with, so it's hardly getting dull. I can't fucking wait for more.

Jurrasic Park is just shit. The first was decent and then the rest were.....well no comment. The only way they could make Jurrasic Park better was if they didn't have the humans surviving and also put in sea monsters too. 

Shrek 4 is just too fucking much as well. The 3rd was one of the worst movies i've ever sat through. Just enough of that crap.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> I loved Halloween IV.  V was okay, but after that... no thanks.



Liked H4, but remember at that point, it was technically the third one(since Halloween 3 had nothing to do with the series), so it hadnt become redundant yet.

Hated H5.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 16, 2008)

For Jurrasic Park four is too much. I liked one, didn't hat 2 or 3, but didn't like them, saw no real point to them either. As for Spiderman if 4 is good enough I'll have no problem with it. But if its as bad as 3 then the series is just losing its greatness and 5-6 would probably be downers as well.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2008)

Batman 5 and 6 were the best of the series, and 6 is one of the best movies of all time, so it all depends on the movies.  After 3 there is probably an increase in the likelihood of it sucking, but it could turn out to be amazing.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 16, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Batman 5 and 6 were the best of the series, and 6 is one of the best movies of all time, so it all depends on the movies.



But that was after a hibernation and a complete reboot that changed pretty much everything but having Bruce Wayne in it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 16, 2008)

Bah, I consider Batman Begins are reboot of the Batman series. Not a part of it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 16, 2008)

nope, don't wanna see these movies


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 16, 2008)

Jurassic Park? People seriously still want that shit? Three and Two sucked. Four prob wont be any different. 

As for Spider-Man, im not a real big fan of the franchise. But I could see them making 6 movies easy, like everyone else said they have alot to work with. But for some reason they change so much of the plot in Spiderman. I know it's a movie adaption, but still if you're gonna change things just change the shit that is outdated/sucks like Batman Begins/Dark Knight. Spider-Man 3 was such a shitfest considering it had Venom.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 16, 2008)

Chee said:


> Bah, I consider Batman Begins are reboot of the Batman series. Not a part of it.



Agreed. It was a total reinvention of the series. On the other hand Superman Returns was definitely part of the original series.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 16, 2008)

Shrek 4 is gonna b lame-o


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 16, 2008)

As with most things, I think it really depends on how it is done. A series of books can work well just like a series of movies. For the most part I think the decline starts after the second sequel to me though. At least it feels that way when I think the previous one could have been the end of things and this new thing pops up and blindsides me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 16, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> On the other hand Superman Returns was definitely part of the original series.


Superman Returns was half sequel, half remake, and half turkey sandwich.

The movie was just a mess.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Dec 17, 2008)

Spiderman 4 can be successful if they use the same formula they used for the second movie and just ignore the directing of the third movie, like Capcom did with the transition from Devil May Cry 2 to Devil May Cry 3, ignoring the former and reinventing the series with the latter.

As for JP4...what the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 17, 2008)

Spiderman 3 was a bit bad... but seriously nothing compared to other stuff that's out there I actually liked a few parts of the movie, rofl ''dark'' side Peter Parker


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2008)

Bleh, Superman Returns was TOO much of a remake for me to like.

As for Batman Begins, I think it's part prequel/part reboot. But yeah, when "Dark Knight" came out it turned into an official reboot.

It seems the series reboots whenever a new director comes in(Batman Forever contradicts Burtons films at one point)


----------



## Gooba (Dec 17, 2008)

MGS4 is one of the best in the already exceptional series, and it definitely counts as a movie.



> Superman Returns was TOO much of a remake for me to like.


I think they actually intended it to be a sequel to Superman 2.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2008)

I know. It was wierd because I've never heard of a sequel that used the exact same plot as the original........

Actually, I know I have, I just can't remember what......


----------



## Talon. (Dec 17, 2008)

SM4 will have CARNAGE.
CARNAGE, PEOPLE!


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 17, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> SM4 will have CARNAGE.
> CARNAGE, PEOPLE!



Oh god, it is going to be terrible.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 17, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What the hell is the premise for JP4 gonna be?
> 
> We got stuck on Isla Sorna -- AGAIN!  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



The raptors are being trained to use guns from what i heard...yes of course i'm serious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2008)

They just announced a JP4 probably wouldn't happen. Mainly because the author died.

Now if only they'd make a Carnosaur 4....then I'd REALLY be happy(for those who don't know, Carnoaur is an ultra violent cash in on Jurassic Park. Much more gore and much worse special effects..but at least they aren't CGI).

On Spiderman 4......I dunno. 1 and 2 were too similar in structure and tone. SM3 at least changed the tone and look of the film, but the script was too choppy.


----------



## Supernatural Sasuke (Dec 17, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> They just announced a JP4 probably wouldn't happen. Mainly because the author died.
> 
> Now if only they'd make a Carnosaur 4....then I'd REALLY be happy(for those who don't know, Carnoaur is an ultra violent cash in on Jurassic Park. Much more gore and much worse special effects..but at least they aren't CGI).
> 
> On Spiderman 4......I dunno. 1 and 2 were too similar in structure and tone. SM3 at least changed the tone and look of the film, but the script was too choppy.



Did they really thats sad that he died


----------



## Broleta (Dec 17, 2008)

Depends if they can be as good or better than the previous movies. With Spiderman it's more than fine because they have more than enough source material to work with, so in premise they should be able to sustain high quality.


----------



## Jackal (Dec 17, 2008)

People will continue to make movies, shitty or great regardless of what other people think.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 22, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> Spiderman 4 can be successful if they use the same formula they used for the second movie and just ignore the directing of the third movie





Vonocourt said:


> Oh god, it is going to be terrible.



no. it. will. not.
venom was amazing in 3. sure, he wont ever achieve  status, but he was still amazing.
and there was a scene at the end of the credits of SM4 with carnage. unfortunately, it was only in theaters. not on DVD. it pissed me the fuck offf.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 22, 2008)

Venom was only in SM3 for like 30 minutes...probably less. The whole movie was a mess anyways. Hope that will change with 4, so long as they don't change directors that is.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Dec 22, 2008)

Spiderman 3 was rushed, so I don't mind them making a 4, although I usually prefer trilogies.


----------

